# What will they do next



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I found this little baby alligator lizard out on the back porch so I threw him in the tank with the dragons. What do you think they will do next.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

the homeboy black beard will eat it.
he told me so lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I said they'll eat it.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Looks like a skink, they get fairly large, like same length as beardies. They need different conditions though. I would put moss or coconut bark in a tank. Give a bowl of water as they will lay in it. You can even put a heating pad under 1 half of the tank. They will spend most of the time buried in the substrate. 

My concern with having them in with the beardies is parasites. They can give your guys mites so easily. I am so parasite conscious tho, that I grow my own rats lol.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

alligator lizards can be mean as heck. we had one and we put it back in the wild. it tried to bite us everytime we fed it. she even shed her tail at us. i say they make aweful pets


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh yea those suckers are totally mean. My old Bobcat Bubba brought a huge one inside and dropped it on the floor it was so gross. Ryan had to catch it and take it outside and Bubba followed him meowing the whole time it was funny.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah that lizard we only kept for like a week. we couldnt get in there with out her trying to bite us. we let her go because she was gravid and we didn't want to stress her and we didn't want to be bitten


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOL they are totally mean. They have a nest out back in the bricks I saw a ton of them scatter today when I was putting water in the boy's pool.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Id say they will eat it.

My spiney back was said to be mean. My uncle saved it after nearly killing it. it was very lucky it didnt get squished. My sis gave me the lil guy and it loved when I stuck my hand in its tank to pet it. Named it Baby (because it was a baby Spiney back) Looked like a mini beardie with a black band around the neck.
Im not all for keeping wild animals as pets but the spine back was a really great pet.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> Id say they will eat it.
> 
> My spiney back was said to be mean. My uncle saved it after nearly killing it. it was very lucky it didnt get squished. My sis gave me the lil guy and it loved when I stuck my hand in its tank to pet it. Named it Baby (because it was a baby Spiney back) Looked like a mini beardie with a black band around the neck.
> Im not all for keeping wild animals as pets but the spine back was a really great pet.


OMG he's too cute


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

that lunch


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah, despite how mean they might be, I still say your guys will gobble him up like a container of puddin, lol! Good luck though.. hope they can co-exist and not eat each other, lol.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I say they are gonna eat it. My brother used to catch those things and let them bite his ears. They would hand on for a couple of minutes before letting go. Those suckers are so mean. They bite everything.


----------



## SweetMelissa (Apr 23, 2010)

He's lookin like an appetizer, if ya ask me! We are surrounded by lizards here in Fla - I have never heard of or seen that kind before. But if they are mean let those Beardie's have em!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww two people had some high hopes for him 

And the winner is...................................................................



Nizmo said:


> the homeboy black beard will eat it.
> he told me so lol


It's so funny that you said that cause he totally did. He's the one who spotted it  He slurped that little thing down head first. Good call you win


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol! Well, at least I was right... just too late on the voting/commenting! Oh, well!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO  yea it didn't last long


----------

